# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  [PSA] If you planning to buy Oahsystem, do not purchase from a reseller. (pay2update)

## Userpass

Been chatting with Oahsystem and here is a few things that is never mentioned anywhere.

1:

If you purchase Lifetime, or any subscription, you expect to get the updates for free (Since it's a subscription), its not.




> [2016-08-20 19:56:54] oahsys.net: u will only pay little amount if you already have it
> [2016-08-20 19:56:56] oahsys.net: instead of
> [2016-08-20 19:57:02] oahsys.net: paying more
> [2016-08-20 19:57:26] oahsys.net: Unlimited now + additional cost <brand new hack after release


Pay2Cheat + Pay2Update.


Then the other thing with resellers selling Oahsystem for lower price, Made a few questions and this is what I got out.




> [15:46:03] oahsys.net: because that version will not be updated
> [15:46:14] oahsys.net: out dated versions can get you banned.
> 
> [16:31:16] ME: So if I buy from a reseller
> [16:31:19] ME: It wont be updated?
> [16:31:21] ME: lol


Which means, If you decide to buy from a reseller, you will not get a updated version, you will get an older build which could be detected.

(He mentions that they uses c++ and not ahk). Not sure about that.

----------


## L2af

thanks for the information I myself did not get it after I heard pay to update bs.

----------


## st1ckas

bought, just for testing same you can get free it is an AHK script with a fancy sound on launch  :Smile: 
not worth buying.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

looks very similar to ahk code

----------


## alkirbi

i has the hack ifu want it for free tell me i dont need it + it has 20 days left  :Smile:  its ****ing nub hack + the free one who they creaked its better then this one

----------


## Userpass

> looks very similar to ahk code


Its probably ahk, but when I asked if their cheat still require healthbars and Comedy with .bmp files, he Said yes.

So I Said, "oh its like any ahk script now then"

Which i got a response that was " we update it Daily, its c++ not ahk".

Pretty sure he is lying about that

----------


## jincuteguy

If it's like the AHK script, then how do use AHK script? like set it up?

----------


## qqzzxxcc

Because it is. There is already leaked source of this.

And yes, it is ****ing 100% same thing over and over, just with few more vars added.

----------


## shinobi1965

Don't buy from a reseller of a hack that is likely scamming you? People seriously haven't figured this shit out yet? I've probably had 100 people message me about how to get the korean pixelbots. I tell them all the same thing, GET IN CONTACT DIRECTLY WITH THE MAKER OF THE HACK.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> Because it is. There is already leaked source of this.
> 
> And yes, it is ****ing 100% same thing over and over, just with few more vars added.


evidence of the source already being leaked?

----------


## Userpass

> evidence of the source already being leaked?


The current pixelbot that you also use is the leaked version of Oahsystem.

----------


## Vulteer

> evidence of the source already being leaked?


Your version, which is obviously stolen from Kiyumi's leaked version. Then you proceeded to add more functions to it that were already out there. Yes, that one.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> The current pixelbot that you also use is the leaked version of Oahsystem.


i thought he meant the newer one which has the long range etc thats all my bad

----------


## Userpass

> i thought he meant the newer one which has the long range etc thats all my bad


That version is not leaked, but in the current code there is already a range meter, you can easly add functions to make the fov lower / larger.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> That version is not leaked, but in the current code there is already a range meter, you can easly add functions to make the fov lower / larger.


yeah i saw that in the code

i just cba adding all variables to it

----------


## qqzzxxcc

Don't be lazy, there is already leak of it on OC. It's source is basically same.

----------

